# création compte aim "service indisponible"



## Tyler51 (9 Novembre 2005)

bonsoir à tous, je souhaite utiliser iChat et pas moyen de pouvoir créer son compte sur AIM; un java script m'indiquant service indisponible. Quelqu'un sait'il comment procéder pour parer à ce problème?

Merçi d'avance pour vos réponses, et bonne soirée!!!!


----------



## gaetan (10 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Passes-tu par Aol.fr ou aim.com ?

Cela devrait fonctionner. 

Tiens-nous au courant.


----------



## elodiesp (21 Avril 2009)

help me too!!!
je ne peux creer de compte  AIM à ma soeur à qui je viens d'acheter un mac...la page est momentanement indisponible ou n'existe pas...Hors je souhaitais faire un partage d'ecran regulier car elle vient du monde PC...c'st aol qui bugue ou mac?

c'est urgent!!!


----------



## pismomaniaque (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour

Pour avoir ouvert des comptes AIM à plusieurs dizaines de personnes, je peux dire que la seule solution que j'ai trouvée c'est d'être patient et de recommencer à différents moment !

A+


----------

